
Red Hat Enterprise Linux for ARM arrives after seven years of development - setra
http://www.zdnet.com/article/red-hat-enterprise-linux-for-arm-arrives-after-seven-years-of-development/
======
digitalsushi
I'm asking this half for me, half for the thread - does this mean RHEL on
Raspberry Pi?

thanks.

~~~
wyldfire
AFAIK Pi 3 supports aarch64, so ... maybe? But AFAIK RHEL is probably
targeting commercial servers first. But maybe a CentOS/SL for Pi 3 wouldn't be
out of the question. The tricky bit is that Redhat probably doesn't have a
market for creating and supporting the Pi 3 boot image. But they've done all
the legwork for getting aarch64 support in their distro, so that could be
reaped in CentOS/SL once you combine it w/a bootloader.

~~~
mey
[https://wiki.centos.org/SpecialInterestGroup/AltArch/Arm32](https://wiki.centos.org/SpecialInterestGroup/AltArch/Arm32)

Having tested this, Debian and Ubuntu on a RPi2, I prefer Ubuntu for the
packages available.

Correction, Ubuntu's official releases only support RPi2
[http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/17.10/release/](http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/17.10/release/)

------
Tepix
There seems to be a giant gap between low cost ARM boards and server ARM
boards. I think a moderately fast, yet low power ARM server would be
interesting for things like a private cloud. The cheap ARM offerings are
usually very limited in terms of RAM (2GB max) with no option to expand it.

Right now this market is (under-)served by some Intel Atom boards.

~~~
wyldfire
Agreed, it would be nice to see an "inexpensive" ARM platform that could
include 8-16GB or so of memory.

~~~
wang_li
And a pcie bus.

~~~
andreiw
Marvell MacchiatoBIN, Overdrive 3000, Gigabyte MT30-GS2 (ThunderX), Gigabyte
R120-P31 (X-Gene1)

------
greenhouse_gas
How does ARM compare to Intel or AMD from a "cost per power" perspective
(meaning, if ARM is twice weaker then AMD, is it less than 50% as expensive?)

~~~
rwmj
Qualcomm are claiming great things for their Centriq processors.

 _[Qualcomm] says that the 48-core Centriq 2460 offers a 4x uplift in
performance-per-dollar and a 45 percent performance-per-watt improvement over
Intel’s Xeon Platinum 8180_

(The quote is from the first link)

[https://hothardware.com/news/qualcomm-ships-48-core-
centriq-...](https://hothardware.com/news/qualcomm-ships-48-core-
centriq-2400-series-server-cpu)
[https://www.extremetech.com/computing/259036-early-
qualcomm-...](https://www.extremetech.com/computing/259036-early-qualcomm-
server-cpu-benchmarks-mean-big-trouble-intel)

